# Can someone please check this list of equipment for a Bearded Dragon.



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello.
Here is a list of items of which i'm thinking of buying for a Bearded Dragon as this is my first reptile i'm going to own i want to double-check.
The list consists of:

Vivexotic LX48 Vivarium.

Arcadia Halogen Reptile Basking Spot Lamp 75W ES.

Pro-Rep Reptile Spot Bulb Guard.

Euro-Rep Reptile Spot Lamp Holder - ES Fitting.

Exo-Terra Ceramic Wave Heat Lamp Emitter 100W

Euro-Rep Ceramic Reptile Heat Lamp - Holder

Arcadia D3+ Reptile Tube 12% UVB Light-Arcadia D3+ Reptile Lamp 12% UVB 25W, 30in

Arcadia Dry Vivarium IP64 UV Tube Controllers - 25/30W

Arcadia Fluorescent Tube Reflectors Including Clips - 25W - 30inch

Microclimate B1 Dimmer Stat Thermostat 600W

Exo-Terra Digital Thermometer - X 2

Exo-Terra Reptile Calcium Supplement +D3 - 90g

Exo-Terra Reptile Medium Food Bowl

Exo-Terra Small Water Dish.

 - I haven't listed substrate as i'm going to use newspaper untill the BD gets older and obviously i havent listed food. If i've missed anything else out or need to change anything please reply.:2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

LDoherty said:


> Hello.
> Here is a list of items of which i'm thinking of buying for a Bearded Dragon as this is my first reptile i'm going to own i want to double-check.
> The list consists of:
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds good. I use just a basking bulb and a uv light. No need for a spot light unless you wanna use a ceramic heater. Either way is fine


----------



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

thankyou for the reply:2thumb:


----------



## CharleyG.13 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd go for the 42" UV myself... but that's me lol
And a normal house bulb is fine for a basking site 

Might be worth a bigger water bowl, I've read of a lot of younger beardies going in for a quick paddle  

Sounds ace to me though :2thumb:


----------



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

thankyou for your advice : victory:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Agreed i would go for a 42" UV light. I also might mention that you wont need a bulb guard as long as the basking light is fixed and the dragon cant reach the bulb. Those little cages around bulbs will just give the Dragon something to cling onto which will cause burns.

Alos Multi vits? Nutrobaal?

Bill: victory:


----------



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

wouldnt the 42" UV be abit long as it will only leave 6" in the basking area? and ahright i was just staying on the safe side for the guard haha. Also the
Nutrobal etc i was gonna get that from my local pet-shop along with the food and substrate thankyou anyway!


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

LDoherty said:


> wouldnt the 42" UV be abit long as it will only leave 6" in the basking area? and ahright i was just staying on the safe side for the guard haha. Also the
> Nutrobal etc i was gonna get that from my local pet-shop along with the food and substrate thankyou anyway!


The basking light can be next to the UV, it doesn't have to be in line with it, as long as the rays can reach the Dragon.

Ex.

=================== - UV
O - Basking

I know it's crude, but its just a diagam. lol

Bill


----------



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

i know what you mean now haha. thankyou for your help:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

No probs and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

i forgot to ask, do i need a humidity gage in the vivarium aswell or not?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

LDoherty said:


> i forgot to ask, do i need a humidity gage in the vivarium aswell or not?


No not really. Beardies like it dry


----------



## LDoherty (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks again:no1:


----------

